# Feeling let down with detailing



## Toma (Sep 16, 2013)

Hey guys just having a down moment with detailing. 

My nan tries to surprise me with products but we never get them

She ordered a dodo juice t shirt from waxamomo. They have taken the money but two months later nothing, i phone get no answer and leave an email still no answer ive just told my nan sorry you aint gettin it.

Then because i mainly use chem guys stuff she ordered an iphone case back from july august. Contact them and they say you will get it and eventually they claim they did have it but the wording was wrong! What a joke. Then they sent us some dodgy bottles, no wheel wax and a wheel brush that was not the same as the internet picture. We complained with an email and ironically got the bottles sorted and the wheel wax but the brush never changed. And again we aint gettin the iphone case.

Thanks for reading my grumble


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

If what you say is true and the retailers are messing you around, contact your credit card issuer and flag the purchases as fraudulent sales - get a couple of chargebacks initiated.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

I would do the above tbh, assuming a credit card was used for payment?..
Chemical Guys UK?.. not the first person to have an issue with their service unfortunately..

don't let this put you off using the DW traders, they are all spot on in the vast majority of instances :thumb:


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

That's why I don't go outside the retailers I've had superb service from, it's just not worth the hastle. 

As below:
I4D
Detailed Clean
Polished Bliss
Elite
Perfectly cleaned
CYC
CarPro direct
Mainz Car Care 
Motorgeek


----------



## jebus (Jun 2, 2009)

Don't get down on the detailing since you have had bad luck with some bad customer service, you seem to be having bad luck more than anything else.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

I think this is happening far far two often and lately not many people backing up the traders, just use people that want your business for real i4detailing , Pollished Bliss, and the likes of Elite etc, I think if we had a rating system on here it may protect people against the companies that manage to make bad news disappear and fan boys keep up the companies image for no reason , it's not good IMHO , I have been on the recieving end as tried to be made to look stupid


----------



## Rollinlow (Sep 25, 2013)

I've used waxamommo an not had a prob


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

rayner said:


> That's why I don't go outside the retailers I've had superb service from, it's just not worth the hastle.
> 
> As below:
> I4D
> ...


Top traders listed above although a few not listed above need to pull up there socks however i go with once bitten twice shy :thumb:


----------



## Dazzawest (Mar 4, 2012)

I had to contact waxamomo once when I didn't receive a item, it took a couple of calls but the phone did eventually get answered, the guy on the phone (cant remember his name now) was really nice and apologetic and sent me out a replacement one that day. I tend to stick to elite car care as they're right next to where I work and they're always friendly and polite and clean your car as anything I order turns up bang on time.


----------



## Toma (Sep 16, 2013)

Thanks guys i knew you would help me out unfortunately she dont own a credit card and she has said the same she feels comfortable with cyc so any colleagues on here reading this thank you for a damn good business. 

And as for chem guys why are they like this? They are a worldwide distributor and us in the uk get let down why?


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

Dont be put down bud. Find a reseller who stocks most of the brands and use them. Nice of your Nan to get you things mind.

I highly recommend Elite car care as they have most the stuff i use. Lots of my friends and family use them and they havent had any issues. One mate actually moaned as he got his parcel the next day rather than the day after, i mean WTH lol. I collect my stuff usually and Alex and his team are always so welcoming.


----------



## S22TUW (Sep 1, 2013)

I'm always dead cautious about stuff like this  only places I buy my cleaning stuff from is Polished Bliss, Waxybox and CleanYourCar 

Had a couple of problems with CYC (nothing to actually do with them, more the courier ) but a couple of emails and Tim sorted it! Had my DAS6 Pro Auto Finesse kit go walkies twice! Eventually got it sorted though which was good!


----------



## Ebbe J (Jun 18, 2008)

I've had trouble with ChemicalGuysUK too. Cleanyourcar, I4Detailing and Polished Bliss are superb retailers though. Sure there are others as well as cheaper options, but I like hassle free online shopping, so I keep to those who get things right.


Kind regards,

Ebbe


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Toma said:


> Thanks guys i knew you would help me out unfortunately she dont own a credit card and she has said the same she feels comfortable with cyc so any colleagues on here reading this thank you for a damn good business.
> 
> And as for chem guys why are they like this? They are a worldwide distributor and us in the uk get let down why?


If it's less than £100 then you might be able to claim back on the debit card http://www.moneysavingexpert.com/shopping/visa-mastercard-chargeback


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

MEH4N said:


> Dont be put down bud. Find a reseller who stocks most of the brands and use them. Nice of your Nan to get you things mind.
> 
> I highly recommend Elite car care as they have most the stuff i use. Lots of my friends and family use them and they havent had any issues. One mate actually moaned as he got his parcel the next day rather than the day after, i mean WTH lol. I collect my stuff usually and Alex and his team are always so welcoming.


As above - a couple of bad retail experiences are no reason to go off detailing.

I too have nothing but good things to say about Elite Car Care - they will absolutely value your custom.


----------



## Moggytom (Dec 28, 2011)

-Kev- said:


> I would do the above tbh, assuming a credit card was used for payment?..
> Chemical Guys UK?.. not the first person to have an issue with their service unfortunately..
> 
> don't let this put you off using the DW traders, they are all spot on in the vast majority of instances :thumb:


so if mods and guessing admin knows this why let them be a trader if they are messing people around on the site ?

if they are recommenced traders by the site, they should do good not like half the reviews ive read about chemical guys uk which is why ive never ordered


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

Just adding it up in my head I've spent ~£5-600 with i4D. Always the best by far and if you order before 3pm you can bet your last penny it'll be dispatched same day and usually with you within 24hrs of ordering.  

Where possible that's who I use more than anyone. Don't even bother looking at other prices any more.


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

ive always had excellent service from clean your car. ordered once or twice from elite and i4d and they are great too


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

Derekh929 said:


> I think this is happening far far two often and lately not many people backing up the traders, just use people that want your business for real i4detailing , Pollished Bliss, and the likes of Elite etc, I think if we had a rating system on here it may protect people against the companies that manage to make bad news disappear and fan boys keep up the companies image for no reason , it's not good IMHO , I have been on the recieving end as tried to be made to look stupid


Fully agree chap


----------



## richardr (Oct 21, 2013)

Ive used Elite 3 times i think

Each time i called them and they did the order for me :thumb: as i wanted info etc and recommendation on products

They use DPD as couriers and their system you know within 5 mins of when your delivery will be at your door :thumb:

Spot on service for me

The only thing i would say is if you call hope to get Alex on a good day as he can be a bit grumpy


----------



## The Beer Hunter (Aug 11, 2013)

Toma said:


> Hey guys just having a down moment with detailing.
> 
> My nan tries to surprise me with products but we never get them
> 
> She ordered a dodo juice t shirt from waxamomo. They have taken the money but two months later nothing, i phone get no answer and leave an email still no answer ive just told my nan sorry you aint gettin it.


To be honest I've had nothing but exemplary service from Waxamomo. 
Chris is usually busy, I know he works at his local golf club too. Have you tried PM'ing him on his forum?


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Moggytom said:


> so if mods and guessing admin knows this why let them be a trader if they are messing people around on the site ?


It's a bit of an odd one really as everyone seems to have completely contradictory experiences from a lot of traders. Chemical Guys UK have always been reliable for me - next day delivery without fault, yet I had an order from another trader which took two weeks and had half of the items wrong.

I saw some people are having trouble with Autobrite too, yet I called up to place an order had a nice chat and everything arrived before 9am. 

Elite have always been reliable for me though, although they were slow the last few times.


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

My first order with Waxamomo placed a day or so ago. Will post update.


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Yeah I ordered from a few places on Thursday.

Waxamomo, apparently arrived on Friday, Detailed Clean order arrived today and Elite order arrived Friday but I didn't make it to work Friday or today so I don't know if the boxes are empty or not. Lol


----------



## Moggytom (Dec 28, 2011)

SteveyG said:


> It's a bit of an odd one really as everyone seems to have completely contradictory experiences from a lot of traders. Chemical Guys UK have always been reliable for me - next day delivery without fault, yet I had an order from another trader which took two weeks and had half of the items wrong.
> 
> I saw some people are having trouble with Autobrite too, yet I called up to place an order had a nice chat and everything arrived before 9am.
> 
> Elite have always been reliable for me though, although they were slow the last few times.


ive ordered from def wax and cyc and never had a problem, the main thing i read about chemical guys is stuff not turning up and only finding out there outa stock after and then waiting months for it to turn up thats why im glad i can get it from cyc would like to try order direct from them but i dont want to be messed about

recommended traders should be good thats why they have been recommended by dw but then you read the bad stories that crop up, wonder how many people dnt post up there bad experiances


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Moggytom said:


> ive ordered from cyc and never had a problem, the main thing i read about chamical guys is stuff not turning up and only finding out there outa stock after and then waiting months for it to turn up thats why im glad i can get it from cyc would like to try order direct from them but i dont want to be messed about


I think they were out of stock once but they called up and asked if I wanted to wait, replace or refund. That was a year or two ago though.

Might buy a few things from them next month as I need some more QD so I'll see how that goes...


----------



## Moggytom (Dec 28, 2011)

guessing it depends whos on the other end haha or what mood there in


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Moggytom said:


> guessing it depends whos on the other end haha or what mood there in


People shouldn't have to worry about their order though. I don't know what the solution is though, other than always order by credit card or phone your order through if you can :thumb:


----------



## Toma (Sep 16, 2013)

I know it is a tough one and i strongly agree about not having to worry bout your order. The thing that wound me up the most is that the chem guys brush we ordered as in the youtube vids and the internet pic was a green bristled wooden handle turns out to be blue plastic handle blue bristled brush that is completely the wrong shape i felt so ripped off


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

Curious to find out what's happening with my order from Waxamomo! Phoned the contact number (I'd rather phone than send an email) twice but no response. To me that's not great customer service, I don't care how busy they are. I'm a paying customer.


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

Kash-Jnr said:


> Curious to find out what's happening with my order from Waxamomo! Phoned the contact number (I'd rather phone than send an email) twice but no response. To me that's not great customer service, I don't care how busy they are. I'm a paying customer.


Just received this!








:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:
Should receive my order by tomorrow!


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

Kash-Jnr said:


> Curious to find out what's happening with my order from Waxamomo! Phoned the contact number (I'd rather phone than send an email) twice but no response. To me that's not great customer service, I don't care how busy they are. I'm a paying customer.


Ordered Saturday will be with you tomorrow :thumb:


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Just got into work and mine was delivered as expected on Friday. Very good :thumb:


----------



## Sparky160 (Aug 12, 2011)

Only retailiers i've used are CYC, Polished Bliss and i4Detailing and can't say a bad word about them. All excellent service and PB are great as they have free postage to Northern Ireland which I believe are the only retailer to have that atm. Wouldnt hesitate to use them all again and without doubt they will all get more of my moneys in the future lol.

One thing I can say however is that mistakes happen, whether it be with a wrong order, slow delivery etc but I would judge the company on how they follow up on these mistakes and as long as communication and service was good it wouldn't deter me from using them again (as long as it wasnt a frequent occurance). However in the case of the OP it's really unforgivable and downright bad service and misleading to be honest.


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

All I can add to this discussion is the following:

It is extremely disappointing that the two companies the OP referenced as being problematic keep being flagged on DW for instances of bad service and goods not being provided, especially when one (CG) seemingly took some steps to address its poor service back in July and tried to make amends with customers it had failed. If the facts presented here are accurate, it seems the vendor has quickly settled back into its old habits.

Respectfully, given the multiple threads in the last 12 months that have named both companies and the fact that even moderators are noticing a trend, isn't it time that DW investigated in some more depth and, if necessary, implements sanctions such as suspending vendors from the site if they are found to be repeatedly failing DW users?

Full disclosure: I had problems in 2012 with both of the companies mentioned by the OP, in terms of goods that were paid for never being delivered, goods taking a ridiculous amount of time to arrive and long delays in refunds being issued.


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

chrisgreen said:


> All I can add to this discussion is the following:
> 
> It is extremely disappointing that the two companies the OP referenced as being problematic keep being flagged on DW for instances of bad service and goods not being provided, especially when one (CG) seemingly took some steps to address its poor service back in July and tried to make amends with customers it had failed. If the facts presented here are accurate, it seems the vendor has quickly settled back into its old habits.
> 
> ...


I wasn't going to reply but I think I best had after this comment.

We haven't had a thread like this for quite a while now and thought i'd explain these two instances (although both 'complaints' have had PM's).

First of all the OP's Dodo Juice T-shirt. We have had a huge software upgrade on the online shop over recents weeks and have had to back up the shop at certain points, then with the upgrade you have to put back the stock figures back in which has unfortunately been a few weeks out of date, hence being able to order an item that was actually out of stock. This is ofcourse our fault, but trying to do a software update isn't easy and we've tried to do it during our quietest period. This software update will also hopefully stop any 'bad' orders as it now shows all stock figures online. We don't want upset customers as much as anyone and this is a huge step in trying to stop it.

Next, KashJnr above, he ordered Saturday and will have his order tomorrow :thumb: He's also just added to it and had a free upgrade to Next Working Day delivery.

I'm certainly not saying we won't have another disappointed customer ever again, ofcourse we will, but we're investing in the future of Waxamomo and hopefully making it as rare as possible to let anyone down.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

chris i don't like flagging this up as i've backed your corner many a time but you do tend to score your own goals as much as it wounds me to say in public


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

Waxamomo said:


> I'm certainly not saying we won't have another disappointed customer ever again, of course we will, but we're investing in the future of Waxamomo and hopefully making it as rare as possible to let anyone down.


It is very encouraging and a positive thing that you've responded so quickly and provided more information and clarity to help customers understand what's happened in this instance.


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

suspal said:


> chris i don't like flagging this up as i've backed your corner many a time but you do tend to score your own goals as much as it wounds me to say in public


Sorry to hear that, we're doing everything we can to improve service as much as possible, hence the software update, but this has unfortunately caused a few small problems with stock figures in the short term.


----------



## Toma (Sep 16, 2013)

Just got a pm from waxamomo explaining why and hopefully will get my tshirt by next week


----------



## tomlister (Dec 31, 2012)

chemical guys UK are an absolute waste of space - made an order with them a few months back for over £200

i specifically ordered certain products and they sent something else as what id ordered wasn't in stock - they couldn't grasp that I ordered a certain product as thats what i wanted... I had to wait for weeks before the first order, then it came in dribs and drabs eventually.

I emailed chemical guys in the states to complain which soon got my order sorted!

maybe worth ago?


----------



## Dazzawest (Mar 4, 2012)

@chris from waxamomo, have you considered an extra staff member to answer calls? I know its an extra wage to pay etc etc, but if you had someone to answer these calls these issues would probably have never made it to the forum. I know from personal experience it takes some persistence to get hold of you and an extra member would maybe solve that. not trying to tell you how to run your business, just suggesting a possible solution as I know you don't want to disappoint people after speaking to you a while ago.


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

I'd like to say thank you to Chris for the great service, my order arrived today plus I got myself some Auto Finesse Desire at way below retail!








Would use Waxamomo again!


----------



## Toma (Sep 16, 2013)

tomlister said:


> chemical guys UK are an absolute waste of space - made an order with them a few months back for over £200
> 
> i specifically ordered certain products and they sent something else as what id ordered wasn't in stock - they couldn't grasp that I ordered a certain product as thats what i wanted... I had to wait for weeks before the first order, then it came in dribs and drabs eventually.
> 
> ...


Have emailed them but again they dont get back to me. They have made me feel unimportant. I wont bother trying them


----------



## Toma (Sep 16, 2013)

tomlister said:


> chemical guys UK are an absolute waste of space - made an order with them a few months back for over £200
> 
> i specifically ordered certain products and they sent something else as what id ordered wasn't in stock - they couldn't grasp that I ordered a certain product as thats what i wanted... I had to wait for weeks before the first order, then it came in dribs and drabs eventually.
> 
> ...


And as for what your saying thats why i wanted the green bristled brush and got a blue one i was defo not happy. FALSE ADVERTISEMENT!!!!!


----------



## Toma (Sep 16, 2013)

got my t shirt through the post today with a free sample pot of dodo tyromania thanks waxamomo


----------



## The Beer Hunter (Aug 11, 2013)

Toma said:


> got my t shirt through the post today with a free sample pot of dodo tyromania thanks waxamomo


You've put the cat amongst the pigeons now!
My order arrived today - 2 fleeces, Mike Phillips book, Wax Tec mf & some Maguires. Writing to my MP if there's no freebie when I get home haha.


----------



## The Beer Hunter (Aug 11, 2013)

The Beer Hunter said:


> Writing to my MP if there's no freebie when I get home haha.


Got home. 
All is well in Beer Hunter's world. :thumb:


----------



## DBH (Oct 21, 2013)

No problems with any orders from Waxamomo, Polished Bliss, Juicy Detailing or Clean Your Car. I tend to use CYC most of the time as Tim has a really good selection and normally has things well stocked.


----------



## norfolk_msd (Nov 18, 2013)

I had a bad experience with CG uk, spent alot of money in one order and got lied to via email for nearly 5 weeks about where my order was. I wont be using them again!!
Ive had a mixed experience with Waxamomo, the delivery time was spot on, well packaged and a free sweet but I had 1 item missing from 3 different orders, I was very patient and didnt bombard them with emails but the ones I did send either didnt get a reply or the reply was 3 days later, the odd phone call didnt get answered either. It eventually got sorted in the end but for me its the comunication that let them down.


----------



## DBH (Oct 21, 2013)

norfolk_msd said:


> I had a bad experience with CG uk, spent alot of money in one order and got lied to via email for nearly 5 weeks about where my order was. I wont be using them again!!
> Ive had a mixed experience with Waxamomo, the delivery time was spot on, well packaged and a free sweet but I had 1 item missing from 3 different orders, I was very patient and didnt bombard them with emails but the ones I did send either didnt get a reply or the reply was 3 days later, the odd phone call didnt get answered either. It eventually got sorted in the end but for me its the comunication that let them down.


I have just placed an order with Waxamomo this evening. Fingers crossed it all arrives.


----------



## norfolk_msd (Nov 18, 2013)

DBH said:


> I have just placed an order with Waxamomo this evening. Fingers crossed it all arrives.


I hope it 'all' arrives for you. The products always arrived it was just minor items like megs spray bottles etc that were "to follow"


----------



## markamo (Sep 26, 2010)

norfolk_msd said:


> I hope it 'all' arrives for you. The products always arrived it was just minor items like megs spray bottles etc that were "to follow"


I've had the same problem...Sent emails, had a couple of replies..now just gave up...they can keep the bottles, no more money off me


----------



## joemck (Apr 14, 2013)

Do waxamomo have a walk in shop or is it only online?
I tried waxacar but after a full day trying to get through on the phone I give up


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

joemck said:


> Do waxamomo have a walk in shop or is it only online?
> I tried waxacar but after a full day trying to get through on the phone I give up


Just online sorry. Drop me a PM and we can arrange for you to collect orders if need be :thumb:


----------



## Extreme Gleam (Apr 3, 2013)

Toma said:


> And as for what your saying thats why i wanted the green bristled brush and got a blue one i was defo not happy. FALSE ADVERTISEMENT!!!!!


Completely agree here Toma. Our first order placed with Chemical guys UK which was in excess of £800 took nearly 3 months to arrive - and still it isn't right. So we are now clearing all of our Chemical Guys stock via our ebay shop. So if you like Chemical Guys products come and grab a bargain or two! Give us a try, we won't let you down. :thumb:

Its a shame really because we do like Chemical Guys products.

P.S. Detailing world member discount only works on our webshop.


----------



## Toma (Sep 16, 2013)

I love chemical guys products too. I wanted some garage banners and chemical guys Netherlands had some so i emailed them and what a bunch of lovely people they gave me their time and i felt welcome, i couldn't thank them enough postage is a bit more but quality of service is worth paying for, highly recommend


----------



## Toma (Sep 16, 2013)

ok here's another one.

I enter every competition I can find relating to car detailing on Facebook. 

so I entered one for a wash mitt by a company called in the detail.

they emailed me for my address so I gave it to them and phoned to make sure, they said it was posted that day.

I've never got it and that was in feb. The only competition I do win and I never get the prize typical


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

Toma said:


> Hey guys just having a down moment with detailing.
> 
> My nan tries to surprise me with products but we never get them
> 
> ...


Let me know what T shirt she ordered (size, design) and I'll see if we have one in stock for you... we'll look after you and your nan :thumb:


----------



## Toma (Sep 16, 2013)

Dodo Factory said:


> Let me know what T shirt she ordered (size, design) and I'll see if we have one in stock for you... we'll look after you and your nan :thumb:


ive already received it but thanks alot


----------

